# US Feds Issue 5.5 Million Work Permits to Foreign Ntls since 2009



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Report: Federal Government Issued Nearly 5.5 Million Work Permits to Foreign Nationals Since 2009 | National Review Online

I've always thought that the numbers of illegals that were reportedly in the US were vastly underestimated. This article certainly helps justify my assumptions.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

If you want to know how many rats you have, leave out some food.

He probably tied it to some voting agreement.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

From another source;
Obama Quietly Adds 5.46 Million Foreigners To Economy | The Daily Caller


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Maybe its time to abandon ship.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James,

The Tipping Point has been here for a while now...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> From another source;
> Obama Quietly Adds 5.46 Million Foreigners To Economy | The Daily Caller


I read that, and man am I steamed.
"In November 2014, 1 out of every 5 jobs was held by a foreign born worker."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

YesSir RPD,

What has pissed me off for a while now is the Work Force Participation Rate. Amongst working age people, (I believe the range is 16 years of age to 66) there are almost 100 million people not working for some reason, that's a bad sign. 

Even if you take out the early retirees, those who retired at 59.5 to 65; And you subtract Truly Disabled (I think the total number of people on SS Disability stands around 12 millionish, so the Truly Disabled is less than that); You still have a huge number of people not working that should be working.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

On a related note, up until about 50 years ago, the sugar cane crop in South Florida was harvested each year by Jamaican guest workers. They would come at harvest and make enough to support their families for the rest of the year.
These were highly coveted jobs and often passed down from father to son.
Then, lawyers from the far left wing/liberal/socialist Southern Poverty Law Center came and started filing lawsuits demanding a minimum wage for the workers rather than piece work pay. And of course, huge fines.
The workers did not want it, the sugar companies did not want it, the lawyers saw a way to get rich through legal fees.
The lawyers prevailed, and within a few years sugar cane was harvested mechanically instead of by men with machetes, the Jamaicans were out of work, and the SPLC got lots of money.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The SPLC is evil, bigoted and communist. I stand by those comments.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Dubyagee said:


> If you want to know how many rats you have, leave out some food.
> 
> He probably tied it to some voting agreement.


At least they got permits. I am more concerned with the totally criminal, hordes, our executive branch of government has elevated above it's own citizens.

Too much food has been left out, for far too long, for these rats.

Lets not forget that vermin spread disease, how many of these rats have been vaccinated?

Seems the government has forgot about laws requiring both immigrants and citizen students to have vaccinations *before* enrolling in schools.

So in summary, open borders, the feds actively distributing criminal aliens across the nation, and our children forced to attend schools that are 're-educating" them, while being exposed to unscreened and unvaccinated offspring of criminals.

Has anyone took note of our growing measles epidemic? Unvaccinated Bard college student took an amtrack train from NYC and exposed hundreds. Bard College AND the Peoples Republic of New Dork are co-conspirators in this crime. Law is on the books requiring all college students to be vaccinated. Blame King Cuomo.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Meanwhile my daughter has been waiting for 8 years.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I think that the SPLC has stipulated that no work permits can be issued unless its near Slippy. I might be wrong.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> I think that the SPLC has stipulated that no work permits can be issued unless its near Slippy. I might be wrong.


The damn SPLC, what a bunch of corksukin' aresehole commies...


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Corksucking lol.

Reminds me of this.


----------

